

German Newspaper Sueddeutsche Zeitung Features Augmented Reality Enhancements - Tichy
http://www.theawl.com/2010/08/why-just-read-a-magazine-when-you-can-hold-your-smartphone-over-it-and-watch-magic-happen

======
Tichy
Other than the subtitle suggests, the newspaper in question is actually one of
the most renowned newspapers in Germany. However, pictured is not not the
newspaper, but a more colloquial weekend magazine that comes with the magazine
every friday.

